# clumpy suspension



## Ruilee (Oct 9, 2018)

newbie here,bros,idk whether this thread should post here?but i have some problems now.

i do liquid oral of winny and tbol by myself,been doing the following recipe long time but recently clumpy suspension always:
12ml everclear
1g     active ingredient
40ml  VG

just wonder your guys ratio of liquid oral,thx y'all for sharing.


----------



## HUMANALIFE (Oct 10, 2018)

what is VG?  Generally PEG300 is used at 10ml per 1g of raw but I use more and winny still falls out so I consider it just a suspension.  Shake it well and take dose.  I use gel caps to take mine.  Size 000 hold 1ml very nicely and they are cheap.


----------

